# General beekeeping > Bee health >  Apivar strips disposal

## Black Comb

Where/how do you legally dispose of these?

----------


## Adam

I've had a look and can't find anything on line. Even the manufacturers site leads you to a page which says that you can't buy the stuff directly from them and...  err - that's it. I assume most people just put the strips in the household waste. The most I have saeen is an instruction that unused strips should be disposed of according to 'local regulations'. However the chemical should not be allowed to get into water courses.

----------


## Black Comb

Thanks Adam.
The VMD form requires a record of where and how it was disposed.
Household waste looks the only option at the moment.

----------

